# Portage lässt sich nicht aus der Beaglesuche ausschließen

## wuesti

Moin!

Beagle 0.3.9-r1 zeigt mir bei einer Suche auch die Ergebnisse aus den Changelog von Portage an. Weil die recht neu sind stehen sie immer am Anfang der Suchergebnisse.

Ich habe schon versucht in den Einstellungen das Verzeichnis /usr/portage und das Dateimuster *ChangeLog* auszuschließen. Nichts hilft.

Unter Service Options -> Index Information zeigt er mir die geladenen Module wie EvolutionMail oder Pidgin mit den indizierten Items. Für portage zeigt er 78522 an.

In meiner grenzenlosen Naivität habe ich einfach <value>portage</value> in die Datei ~/.beagle/config/Daemon.xml eingetragen. Hier stehen die nicht verwendeten Module. Dieses führte nur dazu, dass Beagle die Datei nicht verarbeitete und nun alle Module lud.

Kann jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank

wuesti

----------

